# Combining two accounts question



## Marathoner (Jan 12, 2017)

Can someone remind me if I am merging two accounts that I own, will WM not allow the merger if I have borrowed next year's credits in one of the accounts?  Thank you.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 15, 2017)

That is not a problem.


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, I spoke to the Title/Deed department today.  They said they cannot move/combine reservations which were made using borrowed credits.  It is ok if the reservation made with borrowed credits is in the account that will remain after the combine.


----------



## enutts (Feb 18, 2017)

I read WM only let's you combine one contract per year, is that correct? If so, if I'm not currently a member and I purchase a contract and get it transferred to me would I be able to buy a second contract this year, and that would be the one merge for the year? Or would I have to wait until next year?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes you can buy two accounts and merge them in a single year. But with a little extra effort why not set it up so the second account bought is merged at the time if purchase. That would save a $299 fee.


----------

